# מכתבי טיסה- המדריך המלא ;]]



## עזבו שטויות XD (21/7/06)

מכתבי טיסה- המדריך המלא ;]] 
החלטתי לרכז את הרעיונות שלי למכתבי טיסה לשירשור אחד.  תהנו.. ואתם יותר ממוזמנים להוסיף. יש בטוח דברים ששכחתי..!


----------



## עזבו שטויות XD (21/7/06)

יומן מסע.. 
דורש השקעה ע-צ-ו-מ-ה אם רוצים שזה יצא מדהים.. אבל שווה כל רגע של מאמץ. יש כל מיני גרסאות, אבל אני רוצה לספר על מה שהכנתי לחברה הכי טובה: לקחתי מחברת שלמה של שורות, עם 40 עמודים.. הרעיון היה שכאילו עוברים בין ערוצי טלוויזיה.. בהתחלה ציירתי כאילו את הקריין שעובר איתה את כל הערוצים.. הדבר הראשון שעשיתי היה ערוץ 2, חדשות.. כתבתי כל מיני דברים כמו שיש רעידת אדמה, נשק חדש וקטלני נפל לידיי החיזבאללה, ראש הממשלה הפליץ בעודו נואם על השלום (עזבו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) וכל מיני כאלה.. ציירתי כאילו את האולפן ועשיתי שיש בועות דיבור מפוזרות כאלו.. ואז סקופ אדיר שהגיע כרגע: "___ נוסעת לחו"לללל!!".. אני לא זוכרת את הכל, וגם לא את סדר הערוצים, אבל עוד כמה דוגמאות: ערוץ האופנה, הדבקתי שם קוקיות, סרטים, קליפסים ועגילים (הכל אמיתי שהיא תוכל להשתמש!), פרסומות של כל מיני מוצרים והדבקתי אותם.. נגיד שמתי לה חבילה של שוקולד פרה וכאלה.. עשיתי עמוד של "קחי פסק זמן מהיומן מסע.. ותתענגי על פסק זמן!;]]" והדבקתי פסק זמן.. אה גם עשיתי חסויות, אז נגיד לחדשות, בחסות אל על.. ואז הדבקתי כזה כיסוי עיניים של אל על.. עשיתי גם ערוץ ביפ (בהוט יש).. ואז התוכנית "friends" (שהיא גם מתה עלייה במקרה).. ואז ביקשתי מהמון חברים שלה שיכתבו ברכות לנסיעה.. כאילו "Friends" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 עשיתי לה גם ערוץ E, הערוץ של כל הסלבריטאים.. ואז הדבקתי לה כתבות על סלבס שהיא אוהבת.. עשיתי מלאאא ערוצים וברוב בערוצים הדבקתי לה כל מיני דברים.. ויצא פשוט מ-ד-ה-י-ם-!


----------



## עזבו שטויות XD (21/7/06)

עוגיות מזל.. 
אוקיי ככה.. לקחתי תמונה של עוגיית מזל פשוטה סגורה, ופיזרתי כמה על הדף בWORD. נתתי לכל עוגייה מספר, 1, 2, 3 וכו'.. למטה בדף כתבתי תכנים לכל עוגייה: לדוגמא יש 4 עוגיות על הדף, אז כתבתי 4 אפשרויות איך תהיה הנסיעה. זה ההסבר שכתבתי: "אלו עוגיות המזל שלך!! לחלק מעוגיות יש מספר.. תבחרי עוגייה, ולפי המספר שלה תוכלי לראות למטה איזו נסיעה תהיה לך!! כ-ל הזכויות שמורות לי! P= " חלק מהאפשרויות: "עוגייה מספר 1- תהיה לך נסיעה אחלה, היו ויהיו לך יותר טובות.. אבל בכל זאת- חו"ל! ;]] טיול סבבי כזה.. =}} עוגייה מספר 2- נסיעה מ-ד-ה-י-מ-ה-! את תהני מכל רגע!! =]] כשיהיה הזמן לחזור לישראל, את תקשרי את עצמך לעמוד ולא תהיי מוכנה לחזור לארץ..! חח P עוגייה מספר 3- את הולכת לסבול.. האוכל יהיה דוחה, האנשים מגעילים, המקומות משעממים, החדר במלון מסריח (למרות שהחלק הזה דווקא באשמתך.. =P  סתאאם...), המזג-אוויר נוראי.. חוץ מהטיסה כמובן שתהיה מושלמת בזכות המכתב המדהים הזה!! :]] וכו' וכו' וכו'..." כיסיתי את החלק של התוכן בדף, והדבקתי בסלוטייפ בצד אחד, ככה שאפשר לפתוח את זה מהצד השני. החלק "עוגייה מספר X" היה חשוף, ואז היא קראה איזו נסיעה תהיה לה לפי המספר שהיא בחרה. הסברתי את מסובך ב-ט-י-ר-ו-ף אבל זה בעצם פשוטטט!


----------



## עזבו שטויות XD (21/7/06)

תפזורות.. 
הכי פשוט וקל- תפזורת! בכל נושא שרק מתחשק..! =)) אבל אני העדפתי לעשות את זה מיוחד, והכנתי את התפזורת בעצמי.. אפשר לבחור נושאים מדליקים כמו: בדיחות אישיות, דברים שמי שמקבל את המכתב טיסה אוהב.. במכתב האחרון שלי לאחת החברות עשיתי שהיא הייתה צריכה לחפש תכונות כמו מצחיקה, חמודה, אכפתית ועוד.. וזו בעצם תפזורת שמתארת אותה.. ;]]


----------



## עזבו שטויות XD (21/7/06)

בדיחות.. 
אני בד"כ שמה במכתבי טיסה עמוד בדיחות עם כל מיני בדיחות חמודות.. זה כיף לקרוא ודורש כ-ל-ו-ם הכנה.


----------



## עזבו שטויות XD (21/7/06)

תעתועי ראייה.. 
בדיוק כמו שזה נשמע! בסגנון של העמוד בדיחות אני שמה לפעמים עמוד של תעתועי ראייה מגניבים.. ולא הנדושים שכולם מכירים..! ואני אף פעם אף פעם אף פעם אף פעם לא עושה סתם COPY+PASTE מאתרים..


----------



## עזבו שטויות XD (21/7/06)

בוחן פתע.. 
לשים במכתב את כל הבחנים האלו כמו "איזה צבע אתה" וכל השטויות האלה =S.. זה סתם אבל בכל זאת כולם עושים כאלה בסתר
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 הנה דוגמא לבוחן שהכנסתי לאחד המכתבים: בחני את עצמך!!- האם את חברה טובה? שאלה ראשונה: סיפרת סוד לחברה והיא גילתה אותו, מה תעשי? 1. אכעס עליה! 2. תלוי איזה סוד, אבל אני חושבת שאני אתן לה עוד הזדמנות.. 3. לא קרה כלום, שתבקש סליחה ונשכח מהעניין  שאלה שנייה: כל החבר'ה אירגנו מסיבה, וכששמעת שהם לא הזמינו אותך, מה תעשי? 1. אני אצא מהחבורה! 2. אנקום בהם.. 3. אגיד להם שנעלבתי- מה יש עוד לעשות? שאלה שלישית: את רצה במרוץ- פתאום, אחד מהחברות הכי טובות שלך שמשתתפת במרוץ נופלת! מה תעשי?! 1. לא מזיז לי..! אני עלולה להפסיד במרוץ! 2. תלוי אם יש לי סיכוי לנצח.. 3. ברור שאני אעזור לו! חברה טובה שלי לא..? שאלה רביעית: ילד אחד מתקשה בשיעורים. איך תגיבי לזה? 1. אגיד לו שהוא צריך ללמוד.. אם הוא ילמד הוא יצליח! 2. תלוי אם זה חבר שלי או סתם אחד.. 3. אעזור לו כמובן! שאלה חמישית: את נוסעת באופניים, וחברתך בקורקינט.. החברה מבקשת לנסוע באופניים.. איך תגיבי? 1. למה שאני אתן לה?! שתסתפק במה שיש לה! 2. אני אתן לה לחמש דקות.. 3. בכיף!! חברה שלי..! עכשיו חברו את מספר הנקודות שיצא לכם ותראו איזה חברים אתם: 5-8 נק' את מה זה לא חברמנית... תנסי להתייחס יותר יפה לחברים שלך =\\ 9-12 נק' את חברה נחמדה, בסדר... את מתנהגת יפה לחברים שלך, אבל עם זאת לא נותנת להם לנצל אותך יותר מדי.. 13-15 נק' אחלה ילדה!! את חברה ממש טובה! מתייחסת יפה, עוזרת כשצריך.. בקיצור- את החברה המושלמת! בטח יש לך מלא חברים נכון? ;]


----------



## עזבו שטויות XD (21/7/06)

דף קישקושים.. 
דף ריק, כותבים למעלה בכותרת יפה "דף קישקושים".. ו.. זהו. =]


----------



## עזבו שטויות XD (21/7/06)

מבוך.. 
שוב, אין כל כך מה להסביר.. שמים במכתב מבוך מגניב. =]] אני לקחתי את המבוך עצמו, אבל בהתחלה שמתי תמונה של מי שמקבל את המכתב טיסה, ובסוף הייתה תמונה של הדגל של הארץ שהוא\היא טסים אלייה..


----------



## עזבו שטויות XD (21/7/06)

תקני לי מתנה.. 
לחברות טובות שאני יודעת שיצחקו ולא יעלבו מזה, אני כותבת ב-ע-נ-ק על כל הדף "תקני לי מתנה".. ולמטה כזה סתתתאאאםם.. =PP


----------



## עזבו שטויות XD (21/7/06)

חוקי מרפי.. 
אפשר לעשות כזה עמוד של חוקי מרפי מצחיקים. =) כמה דוגמאות: "אם אתם מחפשים משהו, רק אחרי שכבר לא תזדקקו לו , אתם תמצאו אותו." "הדברים הטובים בחיים הם בלתי חוקיים, בלתי מוסריים או משמינים" "המחשב המקולקל שלכם יפעל נהדר כשהטכנאי ידליק אותו" "זה טוב לעשות עבודות צוות, כך תוכל להאשים את האחרים" ויש כמובן עוד ה-מ-ו-ן-! :]]


----------



## עזבו שטויות XD (21/7/06)

דף זיכרונות.. 
עשיתי את זה רק פעם אחת האמת כי לא כל כך אהבתי את זה אחרי שחשבתי על זה.. אבל בכל זאת.. כתבתי כל מיני שאלות כמו מה הגישו לך בארוחה אם הייתה ארוחה, איפה את יושבת- ליד החלון, בין שני אנשים או במעבר?, ראית סרט\תוכנית? אם כן איזה?.. ועוד כמה שיעזרו לזכור את הטיסה.. ולמטה השארתי עוד טיפה מקום שהיא תוכל לכתוב דברים שהיא רוצה לזכור..


----------



## עזבו שטויות XD (21/7/06)

משו קטן לזכור אותי.. 
דף מלא מלא מלא מלא מלא תמונות שלי בכל מיני מצבים =O. חיסרון- גומר את כל הדיו.


----------



## עזבו שטויות XD (21/7/06)

ברכה.. 
תמיד, אבל ת-מ-י-ד אני כותבת ברכה בתחילת המכתב אחרי השער.. תלוי למי, אבל הנוסח הרגיל כולל בתוכו: "טיסה טובה", "תקני הרבה שטויות ובגדים", "אל תשכחי לקנות לי מתנה" וכדומה..


----------



## עזבו שטויות XD (21/7/06)

שאלון חברות.. 
אני בוחרת 10 שאלות אקראיות, ואז מבקשת מקורא המכתב לענות עליהן.. ובדף הבא יש את אותן שאלות עם התשובות שאני חושבת שהוא\היא יענו.. ואחר כך מחשבים כמה תשובות זהות יש לנו.


----------



## עזבו שטויות XD (21/7/06)

שער.. 
לצייר\לעצב שער יפה למכתב טיסה..! מוסיף המון =))


----------



## עזבו שטויות XD (21/7/06)

מידע.. 
לא היה לי רעיון לכותרת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.. דף מידע קצר עם כמה משפטים על המקום שטסים אליו. באותו רעיון אפשר גם לעשות מין מילון קטן.. נגיד איך אומרים שם שלום, להתראות, תודה וכאלה..


----------



## עזבו שטויות XD (21/7/06)

זהו לבינתיים../images/Emo8.gif 
אתם יכולים להוסיף, להגיב, להעיר ולהאיר.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







מקווה שאהבתם..


----------



## meshugait (21/7/06)

גדול!!! איזו השקעה! 





רעיונות מעולים תודה!!


----------



## עזבו שטויות XD (21/7/06)

../images/Emo13.gifתודה../images/Emo9.gif


----------



## עזבו שטויות XD (21/7/06)

מקפיצה.. =\\ 
אף-אחד כמעט לא התייחס.. והשקעתי בזה..


----------



## n i t z a n15 (21/7/06)

פשש..איזה השקעה!!../images/Emo127.gif 
דווקא שחברה שלי טסה כבר היום 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 חחח


----------



## נועה2004 (21/7/06)

../images/Emo207.gif משפט לכל יום 
יש לכם רעיונות למשפט לכל יום של הטיול? אחותי נוסעת לחו"ל למשך שבועיים ואני רוצה להכין לה מעטפה לכל יום שיהייה בה משפט חמוד. לדוגמה, כמו משפטי ספירת הימים האחרונים בצבא -   "עוד 5 ימים כבר לא תגידי איכס על אוכל", עוד 4 ימים צדק לא יהייה רק כוכב"...


----------



## יסמין122 (22/7/06)

ואיי איזה השקעה../images/Emo70.gif../images/Emo45.gif 
כול הכבוד


----------



## ShirShir (22/7/06)

../images/Emo127.gifוואהוו כל הכבוד../images/Emo70.gif../images/Emo45.gif


----------



## שוושששש (22/7/06)

פשוט מושלם../images/Emo70.gif../images/Emo70.gif ../images/Emo99.gif איזה השקעה 
אם אפשר.. אני גונבת לך
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 פשוט מדהים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 והמון סבלנות נדרשת לזה


----------



## מותק בליי עותק (22/7/06)

../images/Emo45.gif וואי, זה באמת יעזור 
לכאלה שצריכים רעיונות למכתבי טיסה. כל הכבוד ותודה


----------



## רקדנית בלי הפסקה (22/7/06)

וואו אני בהחלט אשתמש[ברשותך כמובן] 
תודה


----------



## ארגנטינה שולטת (22/7/06)

מעולה, יש לך רעיונות יצירתיים../images/Emo70.gif


----------



## shirleyrozental (22/7/06)

כל הכבוד על היוזמה ../images/Emo45.gif


----------



## להלהלה בללה (22/7/06)

סחטיין עלייך../images/Emo8.gif 
איזה רעיון לשירשור[
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




],איזה רעיונות בתוך השירשור[
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




],איזה שירשור מעעעלללללףףףף[
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




] תודההה רבההה לך,מקרב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 את מקסימה,ואני *בטוחה* שהשירשור הזה יעזור עוד למלא אנשים בזמן הקרוב...


----------



## עזבו שטויות XD (22/7/06)

../images/Emo51.gif../images/Emo51.gif../images/Emo51.gif 
תודה לכל מי שהגיב..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 זה ממש כיף לראות את זה(
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), ואני יותר שמחה שזה באמת עוזר. )


----------



## להלהלה בללה (22/7/06)

חחח...../images/Emo92.gif../images/Emo24.gif../images/Emo24.gif../images/Emo24.gif


----------



## m o s h 1 0 (22/7/06)

כל הכבוד על היוזמה וההשקעה! 
השרשור הועלה ל"שאלות נפוצות" http://www.tapuz.co.il/tapuzforum/main/ForumFAQAnswer.asp?id=588&QID=17661


----------

